

Show HN: MySiteVitals, a simple Google Analytics dashboard in your inbox daily - _msv_
http://mysitevitals.com/

======
_msv_
Thanks! We are planning to release the pro version soon. Until then I hope you
enjoy the free version and if you have comments or suggests on features you'd
like to see please let us know.

------
feroz1
This is cool. Congratulations on launching. I'll be interested in the pro
version I reckon when you get around to launching it.

